# Vintage Boston Police Car Photographs Wanted:



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Vintage Boston and or Massachusetts State Police Car Photographs Wanted:
Hi Everyone 
I run a police car website "French and Electric Blue"
dedicated to the Men and Women of the Massachusetts
State Police, Boston Police, M.D.C Police, Capital
Police, and Registry Police. 
**The reason for this posting is to possibly gather any
and all Vintage Photos you may have of any of these
agencies listed above.** 
Any and all photos will be credited to you and please
let me just thank you in advance for any help you are
able to provide. 
So please take a moment and see what kinds of photos
you may have and please email them to me or PM them to me at this
address. 
[email protected] or PM them to me here. 
Greg 
Thank You 
The URL is Here:
FRENCH AND ELECTRIC BLUE - 
http://mysite.verizon.net/vzeopzls/p...ars/index.html


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

mikemac64 said:


> boston, november 1959,local road-paving crew,policeman directing traffic
> 
> Old School Detail!


Yup- And things don't change much do they? Cop busting his butt in the middle of the street while the work crew leans on their shovels.


----------

